# Coolent Bypass Hose



## Guest (May 5, 2003)

Well I'm new to this forum but I have a 93 SE-R. I had a coolent leak and it turn out to be from a bypass hose. It's on the back of the block and you can see it between the number 1 & 2 injectors on the intake manifold so I replaced that, then my water pump was leaking and locked up, so I replaced that. 

Then I got a leak from another bypass hose. It's a little hose like three inches long on a metal hose that runs at about a 40 deg angle or so. Only thing is that once I got the hose off there is like a 1/2 inch gap between the two hoses there is no way I can get a new hose on.

Does anyone know how to do this without taking of the intake manifold. If not I'm just thinking about cutting an inch off the metal pipe with a dremel, and then putting the hose on. Because I'm not taking the intake manifold off or paying some one else six to seven hours labor to do so.

Any help would be appreciated and thanks in advance.


----------



## ga16det (Sep 20, 2002)

to remove the entire intake manifold is only 3 hrs. max ,to replace that hose should be 2 hrs.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2003)

The bypass hose is very similar on many cars throughout the years. The problem you are having is very common. The solution is rather simple... liberaly coat the hose and pipes with silicone spray. Then kink the hose near the center temporarily while you make the installation. It should slide on fairly easy with the silicone. Keep in mind that after the installation that the kink in the hose must be gone! If you still have a kink... you must remove the hose and trim the ends equally in small increments (perhaps 1/8") and repeat the assembly process until "it's all good".


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2003)

It may sound like a silly question but whats the best way to put a kink in the hose. Should I just clamp it with some locking pliers?


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2003)

You should just be able to kink it with your hands... like sort of folding it in two to reduce the length so you can make the install. Just make certain that the kink is completely out before putting the clamps on and calling the job done!


----------

